# "Hands off my hobby"



## stu_ (13 Mar 2015)

I must admit, this had so far passed me by.
http://www.ornamentalfish.org/hands-off-my-hobby

Piece in PFK
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=6690

Bit more reading.
https://projectpiaba.wordpress.com/

The online petition
https://www.change.org/p/hands-off-my-hobby-let-s-tell-uk-political-parties-fish-make-good-pets-too


----------



## Andy D (13 Mar 2015)

I just read Nathan's article. Thought provoking as always...


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Mar 2015)

It's all a bit of a storm in a teacup really...
...I don't think for one moment it'll come down to a complete ban on all exotic species...the story has been sensationalised, as many of these things are, to make it news worthy and to draw attention to the industry's problems and combat complacency...It's all part and parcel of the process of instigating change for the better.
Ultimately, the trade will find a balance through something along the lines of the Fair Trade ethos of promoting sustainability through socio-economic reform http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_trade
These bottom up type community projects have been running in developing nations for decades and are finally coming of age...and Nathan Hill gives some good examples in his PFK article.
So...as long as we all do our bit whenever we get the opportunity it'll all be fine...


----------



## Ghosty (15 Mar 2015)

Let's be honest to ourselves here

Firstly, there is always someone to run everyone's fun, remember those school days when that one kid wasn't allowed to play football or something so did some stupid blahblahblahblah and got everyone banned from the football pitch, same with the term exotic, I think what needs to be done is discretion, I shouldn't be able to buy poisonous or dangerous exotic pets that simple, I think what they will do is literally ban all import of such animals or fish or whatever the term is

I shouldn't also be able to buy reptiles or fish or any animal without some sort of proof from myself that I have met the animals needs, to many people buy animals with the best intentions then get home and realise it's far more work then intended

I have seen with my own eyes,(I'm a decorated btw) a guy with a cuboard full of about 32 differant highly deadly spider each in its own container, or this one chicks house having these scorpions,these should all not allowed to be sold or purchased and people who do buy into the such things ruin it for everyone,

I'm not saying ban wild or exotic pets I am saying there should be s check on wether the buyer understand and has all the relevant things in place in order to maintain the animals happy existence

ramble over

Actually I'm slightly annoyed now, year before the lastOlympic I started bodybuilding and after the Olympics the gov realised there was a boom in sports supp sales in the UK. So the government added high tax on sports supplements made it highly difficult for me to afford my proteins and creatives, a petition had failed and tax was added

Same thing as this the petition will fail and they will add a tax band to the industry it's the governments way of making money when companies and industry's make more the gov come along with this that and the other and slap some tax on it,


----------



## kirk (15 Mar 2015)

They've banned all the best preworkouts too ghosty,,,because of idiots who took them for partys and toi much before a race.
 jack3d for one now that annoyed me. Red kicks arnt quite the same thing.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Mar 2015)

Yep there is a list of animals and plants that can not be traded for various reasons and perhaps common sense dictates that there are certain other exotics that should be on the list too for a variety of reasons. 
And there are always going to be consumers that purchase pets for the wrong reasons, and perhaps more needs to be done about that too. 
But, I still doubt any changes in legislation will be so far reaching that they damage the industry, that'd be counter productive for everyone involved from source to consumer, and the Government would loose millions in tax.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (15 Mar 2015)

I always feel worried when I see pictures of huge mats of Bucephalandra. You have to make a judgement yourself when you realise It's currently all been lifted from the forest rivers under unknown circumstances,


----------



## Ghosty (15 Mar 2015)

kirk said:


> They've banned all the best preworkouts too ghosty,,,because of idiots who took them for partys and toi much before a race.
> jack3d for one now that annoyed me. Red kicks arnt quite the same thing.



i dont think there banned I think the strengh is regulated by a governing body of some sorts, jac3d was good same as white flood you can still get jack3d  micro but it's no were near as good, a few good ones are S.A.W by trec, that grenade one, or just anything with some simple sugars  but my pre was always a scoop of creatine mono and some jam on toast, we live in a society where people do not think about the effect there decision has on others, and that's not just the public



Troi said:


> Yep there is a list of animals and plants that can not be traded for various reasons and perhaps common sense dictates that there are certain other exotics that should be on the list too for a variety of reasons.
> And there are always going to be consumers that purchase pets for the wrong reasons, and perhaps more needs to be done about that too.
> But, I still doubt any changes in legislation will be so far reaching that they damage the industry, that'd be counter productive for everyone involved from source to consumer, and the Government would loose millions in tax.





And as I said previously I think it's the the responsibility of the buyer and seller to only buy plants and fish that haven't been removed from the wild in large amounts, 
Tbh I really think this whole thing is just to put a tighter grips on the industry, like hamsters are considered s throw away pet, so I think it's to stop stuff like that and people keeping stupid exotic types, like piraña (defo misspelt that)

I have signed the petition

BUMP EDITED FOR WUTOE ADDS AND SPELL CHECK


----------



## Lindy (15 Mar 2015)

What annoys me as a new breeder of some rare fish is that people prefer to get wild caught fish from pet shops because they are cheaper than buying them from people who have spent time and money raising fry. To me fish are far too cheap and very expendable.


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Mar 2015)

ldcgroomer said:


> What annoys me as a new breeder of some rare fish is that people prefer to get wild caught fish from pet shops because they are cheaper than buying them from people who have spent time and money raising fry. To me fish are far too cheap and very expendable.


Agreed, when you can walk into shop and buy something like an arowana or redtail catfish for under £15 it makes them throw away. I tend to avoid shops that actively stock tankbusters.


----------



## Rahms (15 Mar 2015)

its the main reason I don't think I'll have a foray into marine.... as far as I know, most of it is wild caught?


and I cringe every time I see a red tail cat in a fish shop.  I mean, if someone with a 5000g pond wants to order one in, sure.  But pre-emptively buying it? what the hell


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Mar 2015)

Rahms said:


> its the main reason I don't think I'll have a foray into marine.... as far as I know, most of it is wild caught?
> 
> 
> and I cringe every time I see a red tail cat in a fish shop.  I mean, if someone with a 5000g pond wants to order one in, sure.  But pre-emptively buying it? what the hell


There's alot more captive breeding and mariculture (where corals are farmed in the ocean) but there's still alot of wild caught going on.

That's kinda my point about tank busters, if someone can afford a 5000gal tropical pond they can afford to spend a couple of hundred pounds on a large growing fish and that sort of price tag will put off casual buyers without being over the top for those that can afford to keep them correctly.


----------

